# Pictures describing how it feels to be your type



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

I got a bit pissed at how all the pictures in the ''remind you of 9s'' thread are fluffy and ethereal and/or just describing laziness. If someone showed them to me and asked - ''do you think this represents you?'' I would probably laugh. I believe that's how other's tend to see the type and not as much how people of the type actually feel from day to day. SO.....

Post pictures/gifs that you think represent how it feels to be your type. Or pictures/gifs that showcase how you feel that day (which you believe is related to being your type).

I want to see stereotypes broken. I hope to see 8s posting pictures of fragile butterfly wings, 1s posting pictures of strippers and all that jazz. Or maybe 8s actually do feel larger than life? 

SURPRISE ME AND EVERYONE ELSE OR YOU KNOW... NOT!


----------



## fawning (May 31, 2015)

1w2


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

fawning said:


> 1w2
> 
> View attachment 616746


This one is interesting but I can't exactly grasp what part of you or your type you are expressing through it... Could you elaborate, maybeeez?


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Most days


----------



## fawning (May 31, 2015)

pomPOM said:


> This one is interesting but I can't exactly grasp what part of you or your type you are expressing through it... Could you elaborate, maybeeez?


Yeah, sure. For any art fans out there, it's by Leonora Carrington, who is a fantastic English Mexican surrealist artist. I like her work in general but this is the only one that "resonates" per se.

If I had to describe it in Enneagram terms, I'd say it relates to focus, isolation and 1's connection to 7. To me it represents a person interacting with another thing (often objects too, but I find animals and plants and natural objects do it more for me, and occasionally people) with a very high focus and feeling deeply interested and even overstimulated by it. Even part of it.

1s and focus are interesting; it's not the same as 5s and learning, and far more like 4s and creation and 7s and intellectual stimulation - but 1s I've known, and myself, tend to zero in on things, sometimes to the point of distraction - which is how I interpret the dull background and the cup pouring off the table!

I think, by including it, I wanted to articulate how my experience as a 1 is richly sensational and feeling, but can be experienced in such a way that people outside don't notice (as it's not externally performed). I notice this more with 1w2s, especially in the arts and religion, but I imagine 1w9s just express it differently.

As an addition, I'm not sure how anyone could ultimately and genuinely represent themselves as a "preacher", the 1w2 archetype, with that focus in religious concepts and philosophy, without experiencing a kind of fascination and overwhelming interaction with the world.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh hmm. (Spoiler because I've posted these before on this forum)
I tend to think I'm a 6w7. For pictures of how I feel, I think this collage is a good representation of my "default state":

* *














Alternatively, there's this:








(I've also considered 9. )



(Yeah, I've been on a collage-making kick lately. =P)


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## NineTypesOfLight (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## LinneaS (Jul 28, 2015)

Ennegram 6w7 (649)


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

9w1

* *


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm either a 5 or a 6.

* *


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

*Phobic 6w7*

















[


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

4w5

* *


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Collages are good actually for this

2w1, I think


* *


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

In one image, probably:


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

my avatar sums it up


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

The Night's Queen said:


> Collages are good actually for this


I might have approached this differently if I had seen this thread before, but since I already made them they are pretty useful.

Now I kind of want to find a funny gif or something as well, but I'm never 100% sure what's most relevant to any given type. Although in theory it should be relevant to my actual type if I really relate to it I guess.


* *




How about (nevermind that's more text than picture):








Or:









This seems 7ish, but that's maybe approaching it too literally:








or this:









9, probably:











(Also I remember you mentioning that you don't usually relate to the "sorry you weren't enough for me"-quote. Funny thing is I can relate to that, but it's not something I'm proud of. =P)


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Distortions said:


> This seems 7ish, but that's maybe approaching it too literally:
> 9, probably:


"pictures describing how it feels to be *YOUR* type"


----------



## redeemofself (Aug 29, 2016)

7w8, sums up how I work


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Ebenezer Scrooge said:


> "pictures describing how it feels to be *YOUR* type"


Well, I'm assuming it's also about stuff you personally relate to (or describing your experience), and like I said if I relate to something it would probably be relevant to my actual type as well, but then there can also be influences from other types from wings or whatever, and when I think about pictures I try to relate to myself I also start thinking which type they could be related to, and then I might not be correctly typed in the first place so I don't really see an issue with posting something for alternate types. (Of course, I know this thread was also created to see people subvert stereotypes in case they experience themselves in a way that isn't usually expected for that type, so with that in mind posting something that fits my type "perfectly" wouldn't be so interesting but at the same time it should be relevant...). Either way those were some pictures describing what it feels like to be me (or trying to), though I can't say for sure if they're in-line with a certain type (mostly speculating), so I believing it's still on topic.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Distortions said:


> Either way those were some pictures describing what it feels like to be me (or trying to)I believing it's still on topic.


I know, but at the same time you were trying to detach from it saying it was a 9's thing and a 7's thing, come on..


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Ebenezer Scrooge said:


> "pictures describing how it feels to be *YOUR* type"


Nahh, it's good. I wanna post pictures that I would imagine resemble how other types feel too and I probably will once I stumble upon some. Then hopefully the people of that type can tell me Right or Wrong.
Don't take the thread rules too seriously. I just wanna see what it feels like to be different types, whatever it takes.

For instance, I have a feeling that the images I will post for 9s aren't gonna be too relatable to other 9s cuz I'm a pretty dark 9, but it's good to bring that fact out that 9s can feel dark too but still encompass 9 like qualities.

So basically - if you feel a certain way and think that is related to your type, if you can rationalize it to be, then post on my friend! Post ON!!!


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

The Night's Queen said:


> In one image, probably:


Aaaww, this gives the the feels. From what I know I would also choose it to describe a 2


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Existing as glimpses


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Stellafera said:


> *Phobic 6w7*


Cody from Total Drama (the character in the GIF) actually is a phobic 6w7, so yeah, good job


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Sexual 4w3


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Nine








9w8


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

a. mitigating anxiety>anger, calm and storm

b. focus on beauty, use of interpersonal intuition

c. strength, preparedness, confidence in competence and helping

d. sp-last life


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

LinneaS said:


> View attachment 617178


That seems almost stereotypical ennea one.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

6









2









5









9


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> That seems almost stereotypical ennea one.


Very accurate for 6s, though, especially under stress. The disintegration line to 3 brings in a lot of that competency "have to be good enough" focus and combines it with 6's need for evidence and proving things for yourself. Result = the picture.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

line-to-8


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

I associate 9 with walls that are slowly cracking. With breaking out.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

Type 5:



























Type 4:


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

5:

* *




View attachment 621586
View attachment 621594




4:

* *




View attachment 621618




9:

* *














6:

* *


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

I tried to find an image of Sisyphus being in danger of the rock crushing him, as trying to move forward as a Nine feels a lot like that. So much effort to move forward just a centimeter, so little effort to just give up and let go, but the results are invariably devastating. (Though I suspect the metaphor could apply equally to any Enneatype.)

Then I found this image, and it seems a perfect representation for Nine. The next thing that will happen is Sisyphus will awaken and become angry, no, *furious* when he realizes he could have been far nearer to his goal if he hadn't narcotized in order to forget the unpleasantness of the work necessary to reach the goal. (Granted, I'm not sure the mountaintop can be representative of a goal in Sisyphus' case since the point of the task is that it's both pointless and endless, but you get the drift.)


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Napoleptic said:


> I tried to find an image of Sisyphus being in danger of the rock crushing him, as trying to move forward as a Nine feels a lot like that. So much effort to move forward just a centimeter, so little effort to just give up and let go, but the results are invariably devastating. (Though I suspect the metaphor could apply equally to any Enneatype.)
> 
> Then I found this image, and it seems a perfect representation for Nine. The next thing that will happen is Sisyphus will awaken and become angry, no, *furious* when he realizes he could have been far nearer to his goal if he hadn't narcotized in order to forget the unpleasantness of the work necessary to reach the goal. (Granted, I'm not sure the mountaintop can be representative of a goal in Sisyphus' case since the point of the task is that it's both pointless and endless, but you get the drift.)


Sisyphus takes a nap in the lunch break.

Yeah that's a good image  I can't relate to the ''getting angry over having narcotized'' though as I don't tend to get angry at myself but more the outside world and circumstances. But that's probably wings.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Gossip Goat said:


>


Enneagram types or whatever... this gif is MESMERIZING.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

pomPOM said:


> Sisyphus takes a nap in the lunch break.
> 
> Yeah that's a good image  I can't relate to the ''getting angry over having narcotized'' though as I don't tend to get angry at myself but more the outside world and circumstances. But that's probably wings.


My One wing is a harsh mistress. :sad:


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

I've always related best to photographs in which the person's face isn't visible. My feeling is, your face reveals so much and if I show it to you, you'll tell me I'm cute when in my fantasy life I am beautiful, you'll tell me I look a certain age when inwardly I feel ageless. I don't want you to disturb my fantasies. I want you to see me, but if you judge me I will have to retreat inward. The setting sun feels like my life passing by, and the angel wings shrouded in darkness feel like a sorrow at staying nobody but comfort in the feeling that, "If I'm good/okay, at least you're good/okay." I guess when they ask you what your inner sanctum looks like in The Wisdom of the Enneagram book this is kind of what mine does...


----------



## Ultio (Nov 22, 2016)

pomPOM said:


> I got a bit pissed at how all the pictures in the ''remind you of 9s'' thread are fluffy and ethereal and/or just describing laziness. If someone showed them to me and asked - ''do you think this represents you?'' I would probably laugh. I believe that's how other's tend to see the type and not as much how people of the type actually feel from day to day. SO.....
> 
> Post pictures/gifs that you think represent how it feels to be your type. Or pictures/gifs that showcase how you feel that day (which you believe is related to being your type).
> 
> ...


Sorry can't break the stereotypes for type 8 lol. But...












This is how I feel when someone close to me is hurt, and I am powerless to help.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Ultio said:


> Sorry can't break the stereotypes for type 8 lol. But...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I see tears.... TEARS.... tears that I didn't expect


----------



## Ultio (Nov 22, 2016)

pomPOM said:


> But I see tears.... TEARS.... tears that I didn't expect


Yeah...

But good luck getting an ENTJ type 8 to admit that in real life, let alone see it up close haha.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Type 7w8


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

INTJ

50% of the time


























the other 50% of the time


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

4w5 sp/sx


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Blackbear (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Blackbear (Feb 10, 2014)

pomPOM said:


> Enneagram types or whatever... this gif is MESMERIZING.


and you're hilarious! xd


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Saw this, despite my kneejerk anti-Spongebob and anti-Tumblr feelings I thought this should go here [for 2 oc]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 31, 2016)

1w9
Batman
Man pulling hair out
A note that says "fine, whatever"


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)




----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I posted this before somewhere but I can't be bothered to do this properly right now or seem to find anything which really fits. Plus I'm in a funny mood. I might try again properly later.









I call this one,
_'the art of crying/obsessing over split milkshake.'/'killin it.'/'in my dreams.'/'asleep.'/'forever young.'/'life as a Hockney painting.'/'I'm not here.'/'elegance.'/'cats just get it.'/'coming-of-age-highschool-indie film about an angry-young-man/woman in the late '50's....esque.'/'thinking.'/minimalism.'_

My tritype is 954.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Another thread built around the idea of expressing personality through pictures? Excellent! I can't miss an opportunity to post some gifs.


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Just a few from my Pinterest.


* *


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

for more 6w7


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Avoid the Void


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Fivish?


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

blood roots said:


> View attachment 622578


I really like this lighter, I love this "deep" symbolism and aesthetic. The concept of the lighter - something that burns things by using its own energy, the orthodox cross looking thing, the quotes, "WILD" . Reminds me of this born to die meme, Im not trying to reduce its value btw:


----------



## Afterburner (Jan 8, 2013)

*5w4, Sx/Sp, 549: Part I*


* *
















* *
















* *
















* *
















* *


----------



## Afterburner (Jan 8, 2013)

*5w4, Sx/Sp, 549: Part II*

1. My emotional life: an unstable flux between...

intellectualization -- observing and analyzing emotions from a distance, minimizing or denying their impact to keep them from overwhelming me;


* *
















* *















and indulging in or surrendering to their overwhelming sublimity.


* *
















* *















When the 4 wing hits.


* *















[HR][/HR]
2. The 5 Ideal/Holy Idea: Omniscience

When you pursue the ideal and you think you're on your way.


* *
















* *
















When you pursue the ideal through isolation and over-investing in your intellect but this is untenable because we realize ourselves through our relations to others and our work so this project can never be finished but this is your neurosis and too much of your identity is at stake to give it up so the world fractures and blurs as you keep attempting to capture it clearly and distantly through the intellect so you deny your fuller place in the world and refuse to ground your desires as you let yourself dissolve into the abyss of absurd despair.


* *


----------

